# how many duck decoys?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

how many duck decoys should you have out to bring ducks in? if you have geese decoys out also?


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I typically use 3-5 dozen depending on the size of the water you are using. I typically keep my Goose and duck decoys separate but sometimes blend them a bit on one side of the spread.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

in my opinion, the magic number for around where i hunt is 4 dozen mallards..i usually have a few dozen teal on the outside. it all depends on what is beleiveable or not on the size of water you are hunting.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

none, if your a good caller :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

it differs on the water type but a good spread would be about 2 dozen. IMO


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

im talking about field hunting... not water hunting


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Ive shot many many ducks in ND with just goose decoys (shells and FBs) and 3 to 5 robo ducks.
I would buy more FB geese!!!!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

In my experiences, if you use full body canada goose decoys, u dont need duck decoys but when they are used the ducks will funnel to the side where they are positioned. I usually use around 4 dozen shell mallard decoys and maybe a few dozen water/field decoys scattered on one of the tail ends of the spread with around 6 dozen full body GHG canadas


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

I use about 75


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

You can use anywhere from 25 to 50 duck dekes and about 1 to 2 dozen goose dekes. I usually use 30 duck dekes and about 1 dozen goose dekes when I go out. If your a good caller you don't need all that many. :beer:


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

joebobhunter4 said:


> im talking about field hunting... not water hunting


In a field you dont need traditional dekes, goose or duck. All you need is 2 or more Mojo's and nothing else.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

In field shooting..I will use about a dozen duck water dekes about 15 -20 yds from the blind in the pocket for geese with the geese setup...As the ducks are the first to come..they get shot up and I then move the ducks off to the side about 30 yds...to let the geese in for confidence..


----------

